# New Beetle with a few addtions...



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

So we have a customer that wanted her Beetle to be personalized a little, so we added a few items. So far we have added:
Cat-back exhaust, painted Goal wheels, clear bra, roof racks, VW' Garmin Nav unit with bluetooth, both rear spoilers, DG lowering springs, color matched interior trim pieces with a "friendship" pod on the dash which houses pictures of her dogs.
Still to come:
Black leather stitched out in blue and some custom pin-striping to finish the outside.


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

You all have the sweetest worked over OEM+ VW's. I have been working on my sales managers to do this to new VW's. I use you all as a reference cause you are a great example of what type cars they need to make and sell.


----------



## audiphile (Aug 18, 2001)

LOL @ dog gauges


----------



## JigenVW (Feb 1, 2003)

Looks pretty good. What brand is the catback exhaust?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

JigenVW said:


> Looks pretty good. What brand is the catback exhaust?


It is the VW Catback system that was for the 1998-2005 Beetles, but it bolted right up to the 2010 with no problems. The VW part number is 1C0-071-903-U and it retails for $799.00.


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

:thumbup::laugh: "Friendship pod" ...very clever.


----------



## Herbie3Rivers (Apr 12, 2003)

Very nice work. This was something I always wanted to do for the VW dealer I worked for.


----------



## KahviVW (Feb 26, 2009)

Nice work guys!


----------



## autoxdriver (Feb 12, 2005)

Bud, not sure your the first to come up with the idea of a friendship pod.... 










Barbie NB....


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

autoxdriver said:


> Bud, not sure your the first to come up with the idea of a friendship pod....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are correct! The customer saw the Barbie car and didn't want to do exactly the same thing, but did borrow some of the ideas.


----------



## Herbie3Rivers (Apr 12, 2003)

Looks 100 times better than the Barbie car. The car you guys did was done in a tasteful way that makes it look like it came from the factory that way.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 11, 2011)

Herbie3Rivers said:


> Looks 100 times better than the Barbie car. The car you guys did was done in a tasteful way that makes it look like it came from the factory that way.


:thumbup:


----------

